# 320amp/400 amp upgrade residential equipment options



## Trdscfjc (Nov 13, 2016)

New to the forum and if theres a common theme i have seen is that if you have a question provide as much information as possible so that accurate suggestions or answers can be provided. The main question i have is related to equipment, all work will be done by a licensed and insured electrical contractor, as a general rule i never mess with angry pixies, for fear of death and letting out the blue/green smoke monster.

My home is 5 years old, I want to upgrade my existing panel to 320/400 amps, I am in So-Cal and Edison is my provider, i have 27 250w solar panels with enphase 250 micro inverters, these are on a 40 amp breaker.

I currently have a 200 amp panel and i want to upgrade to a 320/400 so that can run a 160 amp continuous load (2 of these simultaneously) https://store.clippercreek.com/cs-100-70-amp-80-amp-ev-charging-station , i am not immediately concerned as to where i am going to put these, i will decide at a later date

the best way this can be done is uncertain, providing the Edison gives me the power i need i am not sure what kind of equipment to look at, ideally i want to try to find something online that will will work for me, i have seen 400 amp single phase panels sell new at online stores for 7000$ and then seen the same panels NIB on craigslist for 500.

My meter load center is a combo unit and fits between the studs(meter lower left, 200 amp main breaker on the right and the 30space/42circuit breakers are directly above) i have solar boxes to the immediate left and television/ internet box/panel about 16 inches to the right, i have a gas meter 3.1' from the lower right corner of the existing electrical panel, it seems that if i upgrade service i have to stay inside of where the existing service panel is.

I want to minimize as much as possible the cutting of drywall and re-stuccoing. I dont necessarily care if more then one box is needed i just want to try to get everything fit into the existing space or use more space vertically but not horizontally 

i am not sure how many spaces i need but i have seen the slimline breakers and i will utilize them if i can as much as would be needed to get everything into as small a space as necessary.

i have 3 pictures i would like to share if anyone could help me with posting/hosting would be greatly appreciated


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

400A services are often split into (2) X 200A panels. It's cheaper and gives you plenty of space for circuitry and wiring.

The planning out of the system and it's installation is really something to go over with the electrical contractor who will be doing the work. 

I do a lot of service upgrades and customers often worry about how I am going to do it because there are other things in the way. I often rip it all out and put it back together as needed and they are always happy with the end result.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

These are questions you need to ask your electrician and you should not be pricing things on craiglist because the electrician should be the one to buy the materials not the home owner. 

That being the case I am closing this thread


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

